# Five die as ships collide off Japan



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Five die as ships collide off Japan

http://www.independent.ie/world-news/five-die-as-ships-collide-off-japan-29615326.html

Paulm.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day paulm,sm,yesterday.23:59re:five die as ship collide off japan.have read your link.to those lost.may they rest in peace.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Unfortunately this is not uncommon - two to three thousand incidents a year occur in Japanese waters, the sheere weight of traffic make it inevitable, particularly in the inland sea or poor weather - it is only the 'headline incidents' that make it to the press:

http://www.maritime-executive.com/article/Two-Container-Ships-Collide-Off-Japan-2013-10-03/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lurch.m.yesterday.16:27.re:ships collide off japan.thank you for posting a very informative link.as you say we only hear about these advents if you see it in the papers.regards ben27


----------

